# Evaulation of Hudson Force 50 build quality



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking to purchase a 1981 Hudson Force 50 to live aboard and cruse after retirement. Can anyone tell me which yard the Force 50 was build in and did the yard have a good reputation. Can anyone who has sailed a Force 50 give plus or minus of boat handling, sailing characteristics etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is some reported build quality variation in the Force50/Formosa51 boats, although I haven't seen that in my limited experience with the boats. The Hudson variety (Hudson, Hardin and Formosa all built versions of the same model) seems to have good build quality regarding most aspects. The boats were built in a couple of yards (see applicable post on www.force50.org). As with any boat 25 years old, the influence of owners over that period of time has had a significant effect on it's seaworthiness and finish. It's a heavy boat, seakindly in a blow and comfortable to sail. While it's heavy it easily moves along in proper trim, usually at 1/2 to 3/4 of the wind speed depending on point of sail. It's a full keel and low speed handling isn't great. Like many heavy cruisers, tacking takes some finesse and backing under power is more of a throttle manuever than a rudder. Lot's of room inside and on deck, very easy to move around on deck in lumpy seas unlike some boats that present an obstacle course.

Things to check thoroughly during survey: If teak deck, pull some screws and check deck core for moisture. If it still has spruce spars, check those out. Electrical systems should be checked thoroughly. Many of the boats built in late 70's had steel fuel tanks, check for corrosion.

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info Jim. Finding the Force 50 owners site from your reply was great. You won't believe how many times I have Googled Force 50 and did not find that site(so much for search engines). Thanks again.

John


----------

